# Handy-Abo, Content Service



## Bomi (15 Juli 2008)

Moin 

Sohnemann hat sich für sein Handy letztens eine Prepaid Card mit 15 Talern Guthaben gekauft, nach dem Abruf war das Guthaben sofort auf 2,nochwas Taler geschrumpft. Er ist sich nicht bewußt, irgendwo ein Abo abgeschlossen zu haben, zumal unsere Kidds über die diesbezüglichen Gefahren aufgeklärt sind. Ein Anruf beim Provider hat ergeben, dass es sich um ein Abo von einer Firma "Content Service" handelt. Wir haben das Handy dann erstmal vorsichtshalber gegen Abos sperren lassen und die vom Provider mitgeteilte 01805-Nummer zwecks Infos und Kündigung des Abos angerufen. Um was für ein Abo es sich handelt und wie lange es bereits bzw. noch läuft, konnte oder wollte man mir nichts sagen (angeblich kein Zugriff aufs System). Die Daten zur Kündigung wurden aber bereitwillig aufgenommen, allerdings blieb eine erbetene Bestätigung bislang aus und ich hatte auch sonst das Gefühl, dass der Zettel mit meinen Angaben, so er denn überhaupt beschrieben wurde, spätestens mit dem Auflegen in die Rundablage wandert...

Frage ist nun, ob mit der Sperre der Abos beim Provider weitere Abbuchungen wirklich unterbunden sind oder ob nur das Abschließen neuer Abos verhindert wird? Zu "handy abo content service" und Abwandlungen konnte ich nichts verwertbares finden, hat eventuell jemand weitere Infos zu der Firma? Danke schonmal für jeden Hinweis...


----------



## bernhard (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Handy-Abo, Content Service*

Verbraucherschutz: EU-Kommission prüft Klingelton-Abos - Handy - FOCUS Online


> Bei 80 Prozent herrsche Verdacht, dass sie Verbraucherrecht verletzten, weshalb jetzt weitere Ermittlungen liefen. In Deutschland seien insgesamt 30 Websites geprüft worden, 20 davon beanstandet. Die beanstandeten Mängel waren demnach irreführende Preishinweise oder unklare Abo-Regeln wie Laufzeit und Kosten.


Telekommunikationsanbieter sind die Komplizen von Neppern, Schleppern und Bauernfängern. Man verdient gemeinsam mit.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Handy-Abo, Content Service*

Es scheint auch zur Regel zu werden, daß die Provider bei Neuabschluss von Verträgen die Daten an beliebige "Partner" weitergeben.


----------



## Bomi (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Handy-Abo, Content Service*



bernhard schrieb:


> Telekommunikationsanbieter sind die Komplizen von Neppern, Schleppern und Bauernfängern. Man verdient gemeinsam mit.


Mit anderen Worten und bezogen auf mein Problem: Es wird auch in Zukunft fröhlich von der Prepaid Card abgebucht - ohne vertragliche Grundlage (Kind nicht geschäftsfähig) und von einer Firma, die anscheinend nur in Form einer Telefonnummer existiert?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Handy-Abo, Content Service*



> die anscheinend nur in Form einer Telefonnummer existiert?



Wenn es sich um eine 5-stellige Kurzwahl handelt, kannst du hier den Anbieter feststellen:
Premium SMS

Außerdem solltest du dich bei der Bundesnetzagentur beschweren:
rufnummernmissbrauch (at) bnetza.de


----------



## jupiter (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Handy-Abo, Content Service*

Wenn dein Kind unter 18 ist dann blätter mal in das BGB Abschnitt 3 Titel 1 Geschäftsfähigkeit.

BGB - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis

Mehr darf ich nicht schreiben.


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Handy-Abo, Content Service*



Bomi schrieb:


> Prepaid Card.... (Kind nicht geschäftsfähig)





jupiter schrieb:


> BGB Abschnitt 3 Titel 1 Geschäftsfähigkeit.


So einfach ist das denn doch nicht, da nicht wahrscheinlich nicht das Kind der Registrant der Prepaidkarte ist sondern ein Erwachsener. Mit der genauen Bewertung im Einzelfall müsste sich somit ein Gericht befassen, allein das Zitieren von Gesetzesstellen ist hier nicht ausreichend. Sonst könnte ja jeder Erwachsener argumentieren, ein Minderjähriger habe mit seinem Handy einen Vertrag abgeschlossen und diesen somit bestreiten.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Handy-Abo, Content Service*

Kann ein Kind / Jugendlicher überhaupt einen Handyvertrag abschließen?
müssen das nicht die Eltern für das Kind tun?


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Handy-Abo, Content Service*

...so isses, theoretisch nämlich nicht!

Gehe mal zum Saturn und kaufe ein Prepaidpaket. Ohne Volljährigkeit und Vorlage eines Ausweises gibts da nix. Beim kleinen Händler um die Ecke sieht das schon anders aus.


----------



## jupiter (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Handy-Abo, Content Service*

Oh, dass ist kompliziert. Auf einmal ist es ein Erwachsener.

Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten.

1.) Du wendest dich mal an das juraforum. Hier der Link: www.juraforum.de/forum

2.) Wenn de Pech hast dann könnte wirklich nur ein Gericht, das entscheiden

3.) Ihr sagt der Firma, dass ein Kind den Vertrag geschlossen habt, woher wollen die wissen, dass das die Eltern waren.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Handy-Abo, Content Service*

@Jupiter
deine Ratschläge sind wenig hilfreich.



> Vorsicht bei Vertragsabschluss eines neuen Handyvertrages


https://antispam.de/forum/showpost.php?p=161097&postcount=45

ich würde mal den Handyvertrag studieren!


----------

